
DHH Calls Apple Credit Card Sexist - amrrs
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1192540900393705474
======
amrrs
Thread -
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1192540900393705474.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1192540900393705474.html)

------
stanfordkid
Probably a byproduct of outdated historical models that were built on the
(historically true) assumption that the man handles and creates the household
finances.

actual reality is if his wife ran up a $30 million credit bill he’d be pissed
as hell and try to fight the credit card company. this is what the algorithm
is trying to model, and what likely happens in real world middle class
families in the past. The distortions become increasingly transparent and
absurd as the wealth increases. Obviously someone like DHH or Woz would not
care if his wife racked up a $50k credit card bill and is pissed the algorithm
will not provide such a limit. The modeling totally breaks down at super high
net worths.

I actually completely agree that the algorithm is sexist. But algorithms
provide a sort of perfect lens into real human biases and social structure.
Algorithms trained to fit to a historically unjust society will continue to
reinforce injustice.

Happy he is bringing up the issue, important to blame the risk modelers but
should also be blaming society and legislation itself.

------
mikece
What's is DHH's credit score versus his wife? My wife and I file joint
returns, she's a stay-at-home mom with no non-joint credit accounts, and has a
different (higher!) credit score than me. I'm willing to wager that credit
scores have a lot to do with this, especially credit score plus personal debt
(I'm just assuming DHH's wife _might_ still have some college loans?) plus
percentage of credit utilization. There are a TON of factors that go into
computing what one's credit limit should be but whether you're genetically an
XX or an XY isn't part of it.

~~~
amrrs
Here's Woz talking about the same :
[https://mobile.twitter.com/stevewoz/status/11934247872482795...](https://mobile.twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1193424787248279552)

------
dylanhassinger
kinda funny seeing a tech bro melt like a snowflake

its not that crazy that DHH has a better credit rating than his wife. he is
internationally known entepreneur who runs a multi million dollar company

------
Amicius
Yo DHH: it might be an Apple credit card, but it's The Squid (Goldman Sachs)
who are running the actual banking side of the house. If anyone is limiting
your wife's credit line "because she's a woman" it would be The Squid's
bankers, not Apple.

~~~
celliopia
Yo Amicus: it's "Vampire Squid" not just "The Squid"

[https://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/vam...](https://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/vampire_squid_goldman_sachs_nickname)

